# new zealand huntaway



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi. Iv taken a shine to these dogs and Im thinking about getting one but I dont know much about them other then what I have found on the internet. They are shepherding dogs and great with all animals (which is what I need). they are supposed to make great pets but are very vocal and crap guard dogs. I know every dog is differenht but i do like to know what i am getting myself into.

I think one would get on well with the ones I have now. Has anyone had one before??

Thanks

Cassie


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I'd never heard of them so I googled them to have a look - I think they are lovely looking dogs, and I love the fact that they herd with their voices!  

However, unless you live in a fairly isolated area it looks as though you could have a problem with their barking. I know the site I read said that they can be trained not to bark, but I can't understand why anyone would want to own a breed and then try to train away one of the intrinsic features of the breed. It's a bit like when people say to me that they'd love a bergamasco but they'd have to cut off their maps - I always suggest that they go buy a beardie or a briard then!

So my advice - and it is only based on that one article!  - would be to only get one if you are prepared to put up with the barking and you don't have neighbours who are going to get cross about it!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well I already have a barker and a cryer/moaner. I dont think another noise would make much difference. Apparantly they only bark when they are working so I wont make him work much when the neighbours are in. Luckily my neighbours love my dogs and are fine with the noise. One of them have kids that scream constantly so they cant complain anyways. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> Well I already have a barker and a cryer/moaner. I dont think another noise would make much difference. Apparantly they only bark when they are working so I wont make him work much when the neighbours are in. Luckily my neighbours love my dogs and are fine with the noise. One of them have kids that scream constantly so they cant complain anyways. lol


Good neighbours are worth their wieght in gold, aren't they? Our bergies bark a lot - they are bred to give warning barks to the flock and in the home this translates to warning barks for every possible danger - such as a blade of grass moving in the wind  . I thank the powers that be every day for my good neighbours, who put up with all that, and hope to goodness they never decide to move!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah same here


----------



## rhodius (Oct 31, 2008)

I don't know if it's too late and you already have the huntaway... but I'm an owner of a short haired version  Sorry for the long post.

We got ours as a rescue and he wasn't identified as a huntaway until he went to our local vets who deal with them all the time (agricultural vets who also have the usual domestic vet facilities) and then pretty much confirmed down at HWAR - a dog rescue centre in worcester area where there are loads of them on the farms down there.

So the lowdown (at least on our guy)...

Very friendly yet strangely freaks out when you try to cuddle him. I have talked to other huntaway owners and they say the same thing, yet they like attention. They are a one man one dog breed inasmuch as they will gladly live with other dogs or animals with no problems but tend to bond very strongly with one human member of the family. Kids can prod them and pull their ears, adults can do all those silly things like approach with a hand over their heads, even if they are strangers and they easily tolerate it. Totally non fazed.

In short, they are not a guard dog in any way shpe or form. But they are good watch dogs.

A caveat - if he's challenged by another dog... they are very very fast. Blindingly fast. Before you know it they can be on the other dogs back, mouth round the scruff of the neck. Ours has done it twice but once we knew the triggers that made this happen, it was very easily remedied. Very intelligent dogs. Also very laid back. The other dogs WERE having a go before he got upset and I suppose he was standing up for himself. I have been told this is how the breed face down that particular sheep who doesn't want to be herded. Like a warning shot rather than any real damage. I have talked to another owner who's huntaway almost took out their rottweiler after weeks and weeks of sniping. Just lost it's rag  but I will reiterate - they are in NO WAY dog agressive. It takes alot to get them riled and they will, to my knowledge, never initiate it. Just something to be aware of, as with any dog.

They can be noisy, but only when they have to - they tend to be quiet but it's usually a lot of low background whinging or "talking" whenever they do something. However you do know about it when they get excited in a car, right behind your ear and let off a good huntaway howl. Yes they do howl, rarely but they do it and they are LOUD. That said it's dead easy to train them not to.

If in a domestic situation, they will substitute their normal working focus into something else. Our boy likes balls. Anything he can chase, catch AND bring back is fine. Balls, bits of rope, cuddly toys, all fair game. Mine at this exact moment in time is doing a slight whinge as he wants me off the PC to throw his toy for him. They do need exercise but I think you could get away with the usual amount for a 25 kilo dog as long as you supplement it with a bit of play every day and some damn good walks at the weekend. Wearing out a huntaway is actually quite easy - do new things that make him use his brain  Beware - they are very intelligent. I may have mentioned this...

Now the things that make them really special. Above all they will try to please - they are almost anal about trying to do the right thing if in the right hands. I've had a few dogs and fostered others and they are without doubt one of THE most loyal dogs you can have. In fact out of any "breed" they would be the one I would consciously seek out again when I rescue another dog. I've had warm welcomes when I come home off all my dogs but nothing like the welcome I get from my huntaway. I can walk him offlead anywhere there is no traffic (never trust any dog no matter how well trained with 1 ton lumps of metal doing 30mph), something I can't do with my other dogs (I have 2 others and occasionally a foster dog too). This'll start an arguement - I personally think he was easier to train and ultimately better trained than any border collie I have met or had the pleasure of here... Even Shouty sweary Mic from dog borstal fell in love with one.

Hope this helps. Here are a few pictures of said Huntaway... very unusual in that he hasn't any black colouring at all... and for all those who ignore rescues as an option... just look at what he was like when we first saw him (last picture) and to think what we ultimately ended up with. Huntaways are fantastic. A bit more work than the usual dog in as far as exercise needs but I wouldn't hesitate for a moment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

There is a huntaway on a farm I visit quite regularly. She is a beautiful dog, very affectionate, barks only when people are arriving, though she is a little obsessive sometimes.
I think that if you could cope with a border collie, a huntaway is a good alternative


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

what a cute dog. sadly i didnt get one. i was hoping to train one as a stooge dog but they were all to dark around the eyes although i was very tempted. am going to have a look at any other litter i can find though as im still very interested. 

Thanks for all the info, sounds like a great dog you have there, and i cant wait to get a hold of one myself.l


----------



## CarlyAndLoobysMum (Jun 29, 2008)

i know this is an old thread, but strangely i was walking my 2 newish rescues today when a man said one of them looked just like his dog! and it looks like i have a new zealand huntaway!!!! i was told they were 2 lurchers at the rescue, but dont care what they are really as they are helping heal my broken heart after carly died last year!

havent posted here since, all felt a bit too raw - but i'll post and reintroduce myself, and my new dogs somewhere now xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

They certainly look very similar to a huntaway.
Welcome back


----------



## rhodius (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi. Welcome back. It is always a hard thing to lose a member of the family. 

Bear does look a bit huntaway. Looks like he's got alot of kelpie colouring too. Very pretty dogs. You must be so proud.


----------



## Paddymeboy (May 26, 2009)

rona said:


> There is a huntaway on a farm I visit quite regularly. She is a beautiful dog, very affectionate, barks only when people are arriving, though she is a little obsessive sometimes.
> I think that if you could cope with a border collie, a huntaway is a good alternative


Hello, We have lost our Huntaway dog and we are having great difficulty in finding another one. I notice that yo have a Huntaway dog owner on a farm near to you. would it be possible for you to ask them if they are breeding from their dog or, if they could give me the telephone number of the people from whom they had their dog. 
Your help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Where have you tried?
Don't know if you have contacted this chap
Noticeboard
Have sent you a pm


----------

